# Juniper, the Rottweiler/Australian shepherd mix!



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I haven't been on this forum in forever! I'm sure you forgot about me. xD A little update: I got my highschool diploma now and am working 2 jobs, one at McDonald's and the other at Tropical smoothie. I recently adopted a puppy, Juniper, because Tiffera is now 4 years old and I have missed having a puppy to train. I know I just said I work two jobs, but I spend a lot of time at home with her as well. My family is always home and so when I do work, they take care of her.
Tiffera is doing really well. She knows a lot of commands now. : D She just recently turned 4 in February. She's now a pretty calm dog, but still very active.
Now here come the pictures.








She was out with my siblings watering plants. XD








For some reason she prefers to sleep on the floor over sleeping on a bed...








Snoozing with her big sister!

















Yes, that is me carrying her. I have a mohawk now. XD








One of Tiffera being silly!
















They get along pretty well. : )









Last one!

Oh and I wanted to mention something. It looks as though her tail is docked! But I don't understand why, seeing as how she's a mix who came from the shelter. And if it is docked, then it was done long? Or maybe that's just the length of her tail? I don't know.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm guessing the tail was docked by the "breeder" before he/she gave up the pups to the shelter. It happens more than you'd think with rescue pups. The border collie rescue in town just took in a whole litter of rescue pups. Even though normal people wouldn't dock BC tails, the rancher who bred the bitch docked every one of them himself. *Doh*


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, she's adorable! And I love her little pink polka-dot collar.


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts, those were my thoughts on the tail docking. That the "breeder" did it....
sassafras, thank you!  I saw that collar and I just couldn't resist!


----------



## DrakaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

OMGOMGOMG tooooooo cute I want one now!!!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

soo cute! I have a rotti/lab cross and his tail is docked as well and it is a bit longer than I think they are normaly docked at.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

2 beautiful dogs


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

if she has aussie in her she could be a natural bob tail. I noticed she has rear dew claws, that is extremely unusual for both rotties and aussies.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

She's very cute...and looks mostly like a Rottie. I loves me some Rottweilers!


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you all! 
I think her dew claws are interesting... She reminds me of a raptor. Is that silly?
Actually, I was touching her feet yesterday and I realized that one of them seems to be dislocated or something.... almost like it was broken a while ago and healed out of place.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Rear dewclaws typicaly don't have any bone in them and just kinda flop around, is that what you felt.


----------



## Jo Belle (Jul 7, 2010)

She is SO adorable! Congratulations on the new family member!!!


----------



## the Dobesessed Dane (Mar 25, 2011)

I too have an Aussie rott mix!! I'll post pics ASAP I'm posting off my phone as of now.juniper is adorable my hubby is a rott fanatic he'd love your pup!


----------



## Zoebo (Nov 3, 2013)

I also have a Rott/Aussie mix. Her name is Zoe and she is so sweet. She loves people and her Dorgi brother Oscar but when it comes to other dogs she freaks! It's strange because we adopted her from a very nice foster home that had many different breeds of dogs. Going through the adoption process we spent time with her around those dogs and she was great. We brought her home and she attacked and killed my fathers 15yr old Chihuahua. Very sad. But we are committed to her completely and believe any dog can be trained. We adopted her Heartworm + and after a long seven months, in three weeks she will hopefully be HW free. Fingers crossed. By the way, although she is a mix, the only thing Aussie about her is her intelligence and a little white tuft on her chest. Otherwise she is all Rottie.


----------

